# tegen 20 januari



## Elfe des villes

Hallo allemaal,

Ik begrijp niet zo goed het verschil tussen beide zinnen :
Je moet op 20 januari betalen.
Je moet tegen 20 januari betalen.

Volgens mij is het verschil het volgende :
op - De betaling moet precies op die dag gebeuren. In het Frans zou je zeggen : "Tu dois payer le 20 janvier."
tegen - De betaling moet voor 20 januari gebeurd zijn. In het Frans zou je zeggen : "Tu dois payer pour le 20 janvier au plus tard."

Klopt het ?


----------



## Mighis

Tegen (*kort voor*) dans ce context veut dire par example: à court, sur une bréve période ou bien "pour .. au plus tard", et *op* affiche  le temps exact.


----------



## Mighis

Elfe des villes said:


> op - De betaling moet precies op die dag gebeuren. In het Frans zou je zeggen : "Tu dois payer le 20 janvier."
> tegen - De betaling moet *kort *voor 20 januari gebeurd zijn. In het Frans zou je zeggen : "Tu dois payer pour le 20 janvier au plus tard."


Ik heb "kort" toegevoegd en nu ben ik helemaal mee eens.


----------



## Lopes

Tegen interpreteer ik als voor of op. Dus eigenlijk, het moet op die datum gedaan zijn.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag Elfe des villes,


Elfe des villes said:


> Je moet op 20 januari betalen.



Naar mijn mening is deze zin eerder ongewoon omdat _op_ hier impliceert dat je om een of andere (technische) reden niet kan betalen op een andere dag. 

Groetjes Herman


----------



## bibibiben

Misschien is ook de zin _je moet tegen 20 januari betalen_ lichtelijk ongewoon in een zakelijke communicatie. Waarom zou je niet veel eerder dan de 20e mogen betalen, maar moet je het zo uitkienen dat het bedrag binnen is op de 18e of 19e? Beetje mysterieus.

Deze variant lijkt me gebruikelijker in een zakelijke communicatie:

Je moet *uiterlijk* 20 januari betalen.

Of met wat meer poeha:

Het bedrag moet uiterlijk 20 januari op onze rekening zijn bijgeschreven.

Met het voorzetsel _uiterlijk_ kom je ook het dichtst bij _tu dois payer au plus tard le 20 janvier_. Het voorzetsel _tegen_ komt in dit geval namelijk eerder overeen met het Franse _vers_.


----------

